# Large Bolivian Ram tankmates?



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I have angelfish currently in the 75 gal tank with the BR's also a few misc community fish, but I am wanting something larger.

I am REALLY wanting to get into some larger Cichlids... I kind of want to get rid of all of my current stock... and get something large and colorful.. like EBJD's or... idk.. haha, just something that works in a 75 gallon.

I would love to keep the Bolivian Rams... but I really want to get larger fish.

Is there anything that can go with Bolivian Rams and get along well? Or am I SOL on finding something bigger then Angelfish to go with the BRs?

Thanks!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Discus? Or altums


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I really so not want Discus...

Altums.. really... _REALLY_!?


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

I would think that a single Severum would get along OK with the Bolivians, as long as you introduce him young so he can grow up with them. A pair probably wouldn't work though. You could go with a Rotkeil severum (smaller) if you wanted to be safe.

A Jack Dempsey might be a little too aggressive when fully grown.

What are your other community fish? While the Bolivians are too big to be eaten, a fully-grown Severum will happily munch on fish that are small enough.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So convicts would be a bad choice? lol

Just wondering.. saw some cool colored ones at my LFS last night.


----------



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

What about Keyholes? Also I could be wrong but I believe Sajica cichlids have more amiable personalities than their cousins the convicts.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Key's would be a choice for sure... I have always wanted some.. but the more I look at this... I am going to either sell some of my rams and keep 1 pair... OR... just sell them all.

What I am wanting will be dangerous for the Rams..

And my 40 gal breeder is home to who knows how many Mutli's + 200+ shells currently. And not changing any time soon. lol I LOVE MA MULTIS!!!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So... I got 2 additional Bolivians.. lol I have a problem... lol

Also, added my lucky clay pots, for breeding lol... ALSO! Got a huge batch of Dwarf Hairgrass!

I think I may hold off for awhile on changing things up.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

More rams a problem? Impossible!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

lol I now have 3M/5F

Will try and snap a picture of the tank later today. Still a tad bit cloudy from moving some things around...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok.. so... I am going to rehome my Angels.. even though I haven't had them long.. and am thinking of Discus...

Will they bother the rams and if I get a pair... will they need to be separated when they spawn? IF they spawn?

Thanks.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Never had problems with discus and rams; maybe the occasional chase from territorial disputes, but nothing ever resulted from it. Temperature might be an issue, but aside from that, I don't think there's anything to worry about.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

geophagines get my vote. peaceful, large, awesome and variable coloring


----------

